# Total Ban on entry into Australia



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

This will certainly change everything
Australia blocks arrival of all non-residents in expanded coronavirus travel ban
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-03-19/coronavirus-non-resident-travel-ban-australia/12071640


----------



## Sam1993 (May 15, 2019)

I have applied 820 visa and I have bridging visa B am I able to come to Australia?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Sam1993 said:


> I have applied 820 visa and I have bridging visa B am I able to come to Australia?


That's a good question, I suppose it depends on if they consider holders of a Bridging Visa a resident, as usual details are incomplete, maybe one of the RMAs on here might know.
The other problem is how you could actually get here, it seems that all scheduled flights will cease quite soon,with Qantas to stop flying by the end of March


----------



## SLBee (Sep 8, 2019)

*Dont't Worry*

No need for the partner visa applicants and sponsors to worry too much.

Total travel ban does not apply to immediate family members of Australian citizens and permanent residents. 

See this tweet by the Foreign Minister Marise Payne


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240525196106141696


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Australia's international aviation industry is basically shutting down till end of May at this point.

Domestic travel will be skeleton services of a milk run type & extremely expensive by mid/late April.

Most services at the Australian airports are private, expect staff to be laid off or accept part work. Jetstar is month on month off as of soon (think month end) so half pay or use you leave if you have it. Qantas is more drastic, Virgin are similar to half on half off but expect that will not last.

Tasmania and northern remote communities are essential travel only or self isolate for 14 days.

Do not be surprised if other areas of Australia restrict/ cancel or close airports to save costs - most airports are privately owned, low passengers make them not profitable and RPT (Regular Passenger Transport) operations are expensive to comply with.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

SLBee said:


> No need for the partner visa applicants and sponsors to worry too much.
> 
> Total travel ban does not apply to immediate family members of Australian citizens and permanent residents.
> 
> ...


Best remember what politicians say and what the Department rules, are two different things. It would be best to check with the Department regarding your status. I also noted you intended to return in April, by then it may be too late.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

SLBee said:


> No need for the partner visa applicants and sponsors to worry too much.
> 
> Total travel ban does not apply to immediate family members of Australian citizens and permanent residents.
> 
> ...


That was the same with the earlier ban on people from China, but some immediate family members of Australian permanent residents were stopped. I am not sure if they managed to get in eventually, but there were some news reports on that.

It would be nice if the departement could be *very *clear on this.
ie: Will they allow partners on the 309 or 820 visas to enter.?
Will they allow partners on 600 and other temporary visas to enter?

Both could be classed as immediate family members of Australian.. etc.


----------



## mattfourmat (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi everyone, I am on a 309.. waiting for a decision on my 100 but currently i'm in Taiwan. 

I have waited on hold for over 2.5 hours on the overseas immigration line and cant wait any longer to to mobile restrictions. 

I just need an answer to the question of if I would be allowed to enter after the ban comes into play tomorrow. 

If anyone manages to speak to immi and get confirmation of this it would help me and i'm sure a lot of others in the same situation.

Thanks!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

mattfourmat said:


> Hi everyone, I am on a 309.. waiting for a decision on my 100 but currently i'm in Taiwan.
> 
> I have waited on hold for over 2.5 hours on the overseas immigration line and cant wait any longer to to mobile restrictions.
> 
> ...


I expect you would be refused boarding by the airline.

They will not know for sure if you can enter Australia or not (they can try call for confirmation but that will be fruitless).

Your airline is responsible to remove you from Australia is your visa will not allow you entry or you have no visa.

I doubt they will take that risk.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

mattfourmat said:


> Hi everyone, I am on a 309.. waiting for a decision on my 100 but currently i'm in Taiwan.
> 
> I have waited on hold for over 2.5 hours on the overseas immigration line and cant wait any longer to to mobile restrictions.
> 
> ...


I expect you would be refused boarding by the airline.

They will not know for sure if you can enter Australia or not (they can try call for confirmation but that will be fruitless).

Your airline is responsible to remove you from Australia if your visa will not allow you entry or you have no visa.

I doubt they will take that risk.


----------



## mattfourmat (Feb 13, 2018)

hey man thanks for the reply... we should probably not go off what we expect and go off the facts from immigration once they become available.

Unfortunately as of yet we dont have any facts and its a bit of a sensitive time for everyone so we should wait.

As you can appreciate its a bit of sensitive time for everyone at the moment so lets try and only spread and post confirmed and official information from department


----------



## Sam1993 (May 15, 2019)

aussiesteve said:


> Sam1993 said:
> 
> 
> > I have applied 820 visa and I have bridging visa B am I able to come to Australia?
> ...


I went overseas on 10 th March to see my dad who had a surgery. I had return tickets on 10 th April by Emirates. As of now emirates didn't cancel the flights but I don't know any details yet.


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

How does this effect the processing of prospective marriage visas. Im really worried now. Have been already waiting from so long and now this.


----------



## rdino1 (Mar 19, 2020)

*immediate family*



Sam1993 said:


> I have applied 820 visa and I have bridging visa B am I able to come to Australia?


Trying to find out an answer to the same question for my partner.

Found some info here regarding immediate family status and access:
on the immi website

"With a temporary visa (except for Partner and Child visa holders) - Attach proof (such as your marriage certificate, evidence of your de-facto relationship such as shared finances or property, your birth certificate or birth certificate for your children) and submit this form. Do not travel until we advise that you can. If we let you travel, you will need to self-isolate for 14 days, at home or in a hotel."

which links me to fill in a form:

https : //immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/australian-immigration-enquiry-form

But there is no form there...Where is the form?

anyone else got stuck here too?
waiting an waiting on the phone to immi to ask the same question..

(I'm in Argentina)


----------



## rdino1 (Mar 19, 2020)

rdino1 said:


> Trying to find out an answer to the same question for my partner.
> 
> Found some info here regarding immediate family status and access:
> on the immi website
> ...


Spoke to immi, the current process from Argentina is to send a letter to Brazilian embassy, no access to email and phone or online forms from here.

process may be updated


----------



## mattfourmat (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi everyone, I spoke to immigration this morning and they said its fine to enter after the travel ban that starts today whilst holding a 309 visa as this comes under immediate family.

They also updates their website with

"Partner and Child visa holders (except Prospective Marriage visa holders) can come to Australia. You will need to self-isolate for 14 days, at home or in a hotel."

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/news-media/current-alerts/novel-coronavirus


----------



## zena9 (Nov 15, 2019)

This is information was given yesterday. Travel banned has been put for visas such as 300,485,476,482,408,407, bridging visa B, 489,491,188,494 trying to enter Australia will have their visa canceled only temporary visa such as 309 and 820 can be considered as exceptions entering Australia.


----------



## Sam1993 (May 15, 2019)

zena9 said:


> This is information was given yesterday. Travel banned has been put for visas such as 300,485,476,482,408,407, bridging visa B, 489,491,188,494 trying to enter Australia will have their visa canceled only temporary visa such as 309 and 820 can be considered as exceptions entering Australia.


I am on bridging visa B applied for 820 so am I not allowed to enter?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sam1993 said:


> I am on bridging visa B applied for 820 so am I not allowed to enter?


You do not have a partner (309/100 or 820/801) visa yet.

I think you come under this rule:

With a temporary visa (except for Partner and Child visa holders) - Attach proof (such as your marriage certificate, evidence of your de-facto relationship such as shared finances or property, your birth certificate or birth certificate for your children) and submit this form. Do not travel until we advise that you can. If we let you travel, you will need to self-isolate for 14 days, at home or in a hotel.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/news-media/current-alerts/novel-coronavirus


----------



## hagar_1 (Apr 10, 2019)

rdino1 said:


> Trying to find out an answer to the same question for my partner.
> 
> Found some info here regarding immediate family status and access:
> on the immi website
> ...


That webpage IS the form. It has tick boxes for you to say you understand the policies you are communicating under, and then it has a drop down list for which department you want to communicate with, and then an open field for typing your request (i.e. can I travel to australia in my situation with these supporting docs?)...


----------



## kodra (Mar 20, 2020)

Hello everyone! I'm curious , am I the only person who thinks that visa 300 holders being banned from entry isn't fair ?? Last week the department of home affairs has issued to me prospective marriage visa, this week I am banned from travel for nobody knows how long !!am shocked. I left a complain at home affairs website, as many visa 300 holders complains , better it is I think. I suggest Australian sponsors of visa 300 holders leaves as much complaints as possible, this visa is only granted for 9 months and my partner was told via phone that if the visa expires before the Australian border is opened it's non of their problem ! We'll lose the money and will have to start again if we want. We need to beg the department of home affairs to review the decision on visa 300 travel ban https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

kodra said:


> Hello everyone! I'm curious , am I the only person who thinks that visa 300 holders being banned from entry isn't fair ?? Last week the department of home affairs has issued to me prospective marriage visa, this week I am banned from travel for nobody knows how long !!am shocked. I left a complain at home affairs website, as many visa 300 holders complains , better it is I think https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions


Yes, i am worried too. I haven't been granted the visa yet but this is surely unfair. We should come under immediate family members too. It is so hard to stay away from your patner. it should be same for everyone like 309 or 300.


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

And i have seen they are granting 309 visas quickly. I read in another forum. They have been granted 309 in 6 and 7 months.


----------



## kodra (Mar 20, 2020)

I also suggest to send an email to Peter Dutton asking for his help to review the decision on visa 300 holders travel ban [email protected]


----------



## kodra (Mar 20, 2020)

Yes, i am worried too. I haven't been granted the visa yet but this is surely unfair. We should come under immediate family members too. It is so hard to stay away from your patner. it should be same for everyone like 309 or 300.[/QUOTE]

I absolutely agree with you, we should come under immediate family members as well as 309 visa holders !


----------



## nourbilel (Apr 26, 2019)

kodra said:


> Hello everyone! I'm curious , am I the only person who thinks that visa 300 holders being banned from entry isn't fair ?? Last week the department of home affairs has issued to me prospective marriage visa, this week I am banned from travel for nobody knows how long !!am shocked. I left a complain at home affairs website, as many visa 300 holders complains , better it is I think. I suggest Australian sponsors of visa 300 holders leaves as much complaints as possible, this visa is only granted for 9 months and my partner was told via phone that if the visa expires before the Australian border is opened it's non of their problem ! We'll lose the money and will have to start again if we want. We need to beg the department of home affairs to review the decision on visa 300 travel ban https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions


We are unfortunately in the exact same boat &#128542;

We got approved for PMV in January. My fiancé was finishing up some dental work in his home country and finalizing some other things before coming. We were about 2 weeks away from being in a position where we could book for him to come and then his country closed their borders and now ours. So he can't get here. We only have 7 months left on the visa. And with the government saying our borders could be closed for 6 months or more...


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

kodra said:


> I also suggest to send an email to Peter Dutton asking for his help to review the decision on visa 300 holders travel ban [email protected]


Who is peter dutton? And will this help?


----------



## waty (Dec 27, 2019)

Peter Dutton is the boss of border. If you bring to his attention he will know. Then he may do something or not. He had Coronavirus himself.


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

waty said:


> Peter Dutton is the boss of border. If you bring to his attention he will know. Then he may do something or not. He had Coronavirus himself.


Okay! I will send an email.


----------



## zena9 (Nov 15, 2019)

It’s really unfair how can they say subclass 300 isn’t allowed people have been waiting months and years and then this happens and it’s ridiculous they say they don’t care if the visa is expired and you still haven’t travelled I honestly don’t know how they can be so heartless and not consider them family


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

zena9 said:


> It's really unfair how can they say subclass 300 isn't allowed people have been waiting months and years and then this happens and it's ridiculous they say they don't care if the visa is expired and you still haven't travelled I honestly don't know how they can be so heartless and not consider them family


Exactly, we have been waiting for so long, i have seen they are granting 309 more quickly now. I read 3 people who got their 309 visas granted this week.


----------



## zena9 (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm sure they would since they won't be working on any other visa



Noorsandhu said:


> zena9 said:
> 
> 
> > It's really unfair how can they say subclass 300 isn't allowed people have been waiting months and years and then this happens and it's ridiculous they say they don't care if the visa is expired and you still haven't travelled I honestly don't know how they can be so heartless and not consider them family
> ...


----------



## kodra (Mar 20, 2020)

zena9 said:


> It's really unfair how can they say subclass 300 isn't allowed people have been waiting months and years and then this happens and it's ridiculous they say they don't care if the visa is expired and you still haven't travelled I honestly don't know how they can be so heartless and not consider them family


I really truly believe everyone in this situation needs to escalate the matter


----------



## rdino1 (Mar 19, 2020)

hagar_1 said:


> That webpage IS the form. It has tick boxes for you to say you understand the policies you are communicating under, and then it has a drop down list for which department you want to communicate with, and then an open field for typing your request (i.e. can I travel to australia in my situation with these supporting docs?)...


That only works for the countries/cities in the dropdown box on the webpage,

There are no options for me to click in the list (i'm in argentina), so i have to go click through other departmental contacts.. which leads to me only one option.. snail mail to aus embassy in brazil!

This was all told to me by immi on the phone.

Now we have national quarantine here, i cant even go out to send a letter, let alone print one!


----------



## raven4998 (Mar 27, 2019)

Just applied for a waiver last night from the USA (my partner and I are engaged,) and I was granted it a couple of hours ago. My partner and I are ecstatic, we've just had to spend six months apart and were five days away from seeing each other again. We were devastated, but it all ended up working out in the end!


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

raven4998 said:


> Just applied for a waiver last night from the USA (my partner and I are engaged,) and I was granted it a couple of hours ago. My partner and I are ecstatic, we've just had to spend six months apart and were five days away from seeing each other again. We were devastated, but it all ended up working out in the end!


Can you please explain? Did you already have the visa 300? And what waiver?


----------



## zena9 (Nov 15, 2019)

Which office?


----------



## raven4998 (Mar 27, 2019)

No, I was scheduled to come in on a 600. No idea what office processed it, the first time I looked at the form it had the drop-down box with offices, then when I went back it had a bunch of boxes to tick and a place to explain your circumstances and prove that you're the immediate family of an Australian citizen or permanent resident. I didn't have to select an office. If granted, it allows you to travel to Australia (though I would recommend printing it out to show the airline, although in the 'grant notice' it says the airline will call the Australian Border people to confirm you can get on.


----------



## nourbilel (Apr 26, 2019)

raven4998 said:


> No, I was scheduled to come in on a 600. No idea what office processed it, the first time I looked at the form it had the drop-down box with offices, then when I went back it had a bunch of boxes to tick and a place to explain your circumstances and prove that you're the immediate family of an Australian citizen or permanent resident. I didn't have to select an office. The waiver was located here: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/covid19-enquiry-form
> If granted, it allows you to travel to Australia (though I would recommend printing it out to show the airline, although in the 'grant notice' it says the airline will call the Australian Border people to confirm you can get on.


Does it give a time limit or entry by date? Or just that you have permission to enter on your original visa conditions?


----------



## raven4998 (Mar 27, 2019)

nourbilel said:


> Does it give a time limit or entry by date? Or just that you have permission to enter on your original visa conditions?


It doesn't give a time limit or entry date, it just says I can arrive while my current visa is valid.


----------



## chrislane99 (Apr 15, 2018)

This ABC news story suggests Border Force liaison staff will monitor travel to Australia 
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-03...alia-ahead-of-coronavirus-travel-ban/12075340

I guess they will have to approve each traveller before boarding taking the onus from the airlines


----------



## nourbilel (Apr 26, 2019)

raven4998 said:


> nourbilel said:
> 
> 
> > Does it give a time limit or entry by date? Or just that you have permission to enter on your original visa conditions?
> ...


Thank you for the information. And congratulations by the way. I just submitted a request for my fiancé who is out of the country, but has a PMV grant.


----------



## sia.sayali (Aug 4, 2018)

*Bans on Visitor Visa*

Hi everyone,

These are certainly challenging times.

My husband and I were planning to travel to Sydney on 15th May (tickets booked).

I am an Australian Citizen and my husband is on a Visitor Visa 600 valid until 1st June.

With the new travel ban imposed, I am trying to figure out if my husband will still be able to fly to Sydney with me. Can anyone help answer this? The information available on the immigration website is very vague.

We have checked on VEVO which shows his visa is still "in effect" but I am worried as there are talks of visitor visas being cancelled.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## zena9 (Nov 15, 2019)

An immediate family member of Australian citizens and permanent residents
Details
In this case, immediate family means:
spouses
dependents
legal guardians
Without visa - You can't come to Australia until you have a visa. Apply for a visa and include proof (such as your marriage certificate, your birth certificate or birth certificate for your children). If we let you travel, you will need to self-isolate for 14 days, at home or in a hotel.
With a temporary visa (except for Partner and Child visa holders) - Attach proof (such as your marriage certificate, evidence of your de-facto relationship such as shared finances or property, your birth certificate or birth certificate for your children) and submit this form. Do not travel until we advise that you can. If we let you travel, you will need to self-isolate for 14 days, at home or in a hotel.
Partner and Child visa holders (except Prospective Marriage visa holders) can come to Australia. You will need to self-isolate for 14 days, at home or in a hotel.

This is what I found on the home affairs website hope it helps 😕


----------



## sia.sayali (Aug 4, 2018)

zena9 said:


> An immediate family member of Australian citizens and permanent residents
> Details
> In this case, immediate family means:
> spouses
> ...


Thank you!

Where it says to "submit this form" it takes me to an enquiry page with a question that asks if I want to contact an overseas post.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

sia.sayali said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Where it says to "submit this form" it takes me to an enquiry page with a question that asks if I want to contact an overseas post.


Use that and probably select "Compelling and Compassionate reasons".

Then add your relationship proofs.


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

JandE said:


> sia.sayali said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you!
> ...


Will they be processing 300 visas or not now?


----------



## IEP617 (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm a PMV sponsor & I'm less than happy about the situation. My fiance has been prevented from entering Australia due to the travel ban. The travel ban is officially stated as being *indefinite* (no end-date). The Australian Government granted a Visa, but has now prevented us from using it. We have spent many thousands of dollars & now we cannot use the product. To me, this is theft & I am going to ask the Australian Government, which Police department (State or Federal) should I report the crime to.

Here is what I am going to do about it:
1. I shall identify the correct person / minister on Twitter
2. I shall post my question publicly
3. Wait for a reply


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

IEP617 said:


> I'm a PMV sponsor & I'm less than happy about the situation. My fiance has been prevented from entering Australia due to the travel ban. The travel ban is officially stated as being *indefinite* (no end-date). The Australian Government granted a Visa, but has now prevented us from using it. We have spent many thousands of dollars & now we cannot use the product. To me, this is theft & I am going to ask the Australian Government, which Police department (State or Federal) should I report the crime to.
> 
> Here is what I am going to do about it:
> 1. I shall identify the correct person / minister on Twitter
> ...


Yes you are right. This is very unfair.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

"Here is what I am going to do about it:
1. I shall identify the correct person / minister on Twitter
2. I shall post my question publicly
3. Wait for a reply"
1.The minster for immigration I'd David Coleman.
2. As it is a Federal matter you will need to see the Federal Police.
3.Your wait may be for an extended period.

Of course the alternative is to follow the lead of others here who have gone on line and obtained an exemption!


----------



## IEP617 (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks for that, but I don;t understand.

The rules are very clear, I have seen it in B&W that Subclass 300 cannot get exemptions.

How have other people done it ?


----------



## IEP617 (Mar 21, 2020)

Oh, forgot to mention .... The purpose of my asking 'which police force' to the Government was to force them into an indirect confession of theft by referring me to the AFP.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

If you look on this topic for Posts from Raven4998, he explains what he did.
There are 2 posts you need to read.
Good luck


----------



## IEP617 (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks for that, I really appreciate your help on this.

Just one final thing; how do I find Raven4998 posts ?

This is my first night here, so I don't really know my way around.


----------



## kodra (Mar 20, 2020)

It’s not very clear but I think raven4998’s situation is a bit different; as far as I understood he’s on 600 (visitor) visa, in our case it is a prospective marriage visa 300.
The question is, is there any way around for subclass visa 300 holders ? The official website says there’s not


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

You said you already have the visa, so that's what matters, you only have to provide the same type of proof, that they are a family member.


----------



## kodra (Mar 20, 2020)

nourbilel said:


> raven4998 said:
> 
> 
> > nourbilel said:
> ...


Can you please explain how to request a waiver ?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

kodra said:


> It's not very clear but I think raven4998's situation is a bit different; as far as I understood he's on 600 (visitor) visa, in our case it is a prospective marriage visa 300.
> The question is, is there any way around for subclass visa 300 holders ? The official website says there's not


It seems to say that any temporary visa holder (300 and 600 are temporary) can apply if they can prove the relationship sufficiently.

Where did you see that the 300 cannot?


----------



## IEP617 (Mar 21, 2020)

aussiesteve said:


> You said you already have the visa, so that's what matters, you only have to provide the same type of proof, that they are a family member.


The 300 Visa is for Prospective Marriage. There is no family connection until after marriage, so the 300 Visa does not meet the family requirements in my view.

HOWEVER, I have noticed on VEVO that the 300 Status is actually PROVISIONAL RESIDENT, which seems to imply that entry might be granted; but we need Government confirmation.


----------



## IEP617 (Mar 21, 2020)

JandE said:


> It seems to say that any temporary visa holder (300 and 600 are temporary) can apply if they can prove the relationship sufficiently.
> 
> Where did you see that the 300 cannot?


I've seen it too ..... It explicitly states that 300's can't

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/news-media/current-alerts/novel-coronavirus


----------



## IEP617 (Mar 21, 2020)

kodra said:


> Can you please explain how to request a waiver ?


I'd like to know too please.


----------



## kodra (Mar 20, 2020)

JandE said:


> kodra said:
> 
> 
> > It's not very clear but I think raven4998's situation is a bit different; as far as I understood he's on 600 (visitor) visa, in our case it is a prospective marriage visa 300.
> ...


I mean on the department's website it's clearly said prospective marriage visa 300 holders are denied for entry and I was convinced there's no way around this.I have visa 300 grant, what more prove of the relationship can be shown? Wedding's day is organised and put in plan


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

IEP617 said:


> I've seen it too ..... It explicitly states that 300's can't
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/news-media/current-alerts/novel-coronavirus


I assume you mean this bit.. 
_Partner and Child visa holders (except Prospective Marriage visa holders) can come to Australia. _

Partner visa holders can come without needing an exemption. Other temporary visa holders need to apply for an exemption.

PMV is mentioned to make it clear it is not a partner visa.

A PMV holder needs to request an exemption, just like other temporary visa holders.


----------



## kodra (Mar 20, 2020)

JandE said:


> IEP617 said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen it too ..... It explicitly states that 300's can't
> ...


Omg I had completely wrong understanding... so what you are saying, visa 300 holders are able to enter Australia, but first they just need to request a waiver ??


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

kodra said:


> Omg I had completely wrong understanding... so what you are saying, visa 300 holders are able to enter Australia, but first they just need to request a waiver ??


That is what it looks like, and what others are doing.


----------



## IEP617 (Mar 21, 2020)

kodra said:


> Omg I had completely wrong understanding... so what you are saying, visa 300 holders are able to enter Australia, but first they just need to request a waiver ??


Look, this is getting REALLY confusing. Can someone please just tell me HOW / WHERE to request an exemption.

Is this the form that you are all talking about ?
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/covid19-enquiry-form

If so, why has nobody posted the link for it here ? ..... Too hard from your SmartPhones perhaps ?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

On the link that has been posted a few times, it states:

_With a temporary visa (except for Partner and Child visa holders) - Attach proof (such as your marriage certificate, evidence of your de-facto relationship such as shared finances or property, your birth certificate or birth certificate for your children) and submit this form. Do not travel until we advise that you can. If we let you travel, you will need to self-isolate for 14 days, at home or in a hotel_.


----------



## IEP617 (Mar 21, 2020)

JandE said:


> On the link that has been posted a few times, it states:
> 
> _With a temporary visa (except for Partner and Child visa holders) - Attach proof (such as your marriage certificate, evidence of your de-facto relationship such as shared finances or property, your birth certificate or birth certificate for your children) and submit this form. Do not travel until we advise that you can. If we let you travel, you will need to self-isolate for 14 days, at home or in a hotel_.


Many thanks for that, much appreciated .... This is my first day here & I have not seen many posts prior to today.

Anyway, I've completed the form. Many thanks for your help, it is sincerely appreciated.


----------



## kodra (Mar 20, 2020)

I have read the whole thread again and I want to apologise for being so difficult 🙈 the answers were already here, I wasn’t reading very attentive and therefore I could not understand... thank you guys a lot for your help!


----------



## Luci (Apr 21, 2019)

Crazy idea, can we legally marry online? I've been engaged for over 2 years. If there is a way to marry and switch 300 application to 309 then we can finally be together.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Luci said:


> Crazy idea, can we legally marry online? I've been engaged for over 2 years. If there is a way to marry and switch 300 application to 309 then we can finally be together.


It might depend on the country involved. 
I was certain that it was not possible, but my wife knows someone who did marry online. I am not sure what country.

Some countries state similar to this:

_Just one little technicality - if you want your marriage to be legally binding, the bridal couple, the marriage officiator, and two witnesses need to be in the same room during the actual ceremony._


----------



## mark.aldava (Mar 21, 2020)

*Subclass 300*

Hi All,

Did everyone send email to Peter Dutton regarding 300 visa holders? And also the waiver or "compassionate urgent request"?

regards


----------



## Luci (Apr 21, 2019)

Why can't I delete!!!


----------



## Luci (Apr 21, 2019)

JandE said:


> Luci said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy idea, can we legally marry online? I've been engaged for over 2 years. If there is a way to marry and switch 300 application to 309 then we can finally be together.
> ...


Seems pointless if you have to be in the same room. Thanks


----------



## RG123 (Apr 27, 2019)

Got my approval to travel just now. I'm currently waiting on a decision on my 309 visa and have a 600 visit visa as well. Applief from Sri Lanka


----------



## kodra (Mar 20, 2020)

RG123 said:


> Got my approval to travel just now. I'm currently waiting on a decision on my 309 visa and have a 600 visit visa as well. Applief from Sri Lanka


What this approval looks like? Similar document to a visa grant?


----------



## RG123 (Apr 27, 2019)

It's just an email from home affairs saying I am exempt from the current travel restrictions and allowed to travel.



kodra said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my approval to travel just now. I'm currently waiting on a decision on my 309 visa and have a 600 visit visa as well. Applief from Sri Lanka
> ...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Luci said:


> Seems pointless if you have to be in the same room. Thanks


That depends on the country of marriage. Australia recognises legal marriages of all countries, presumably even those that do permit an online marriage.

You just need the official government marriage certificate.

Australian immigration do not recognise an Australian celebrants marriage certificate, just the government one. I assume that would be the same rule for marriages in other countries.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

mark.aldava said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did everyone send email to Peter Dutton regarding 300 visa holders? And also the waiver or "compassionate urgent request"?
> 
> regards


Emailing Peter Dutton (_Minister for Immigration from 2014 to 2017_) is probably a waste of time. Better to just apply for the waiver, as the immigration department recommend.

David Bernard Coleman is the current Minister for Immigration...


----------



## mark.aldava (Mar 21, 2020)

RG123 said:


> Got my approval to travel just now. I'm currently waiting on a decision on my 309 visa and have a 600 visit visa as well. Applief from Sri Lanka


How and where did you apply for approval? Through the home affairs of australia? is that the compassionate urgent request form??


----------



## mark.aldava (Mar 21, 2020)

JandE said:


> Emailing Peter Dutton (_Minister for Immigration from 2014 to 2017_) is probably a waste of time. Better to just apply for the waiver, as the immigration department recommend.
> 
> David Bernard Coleman is the current Minister for Immigration...


Thanks. I have applied that yesterday. But my only reason was marriage this coming june and other booked expenses. I don't know if they will consider that.
What do you think?


----------



## RG123 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hi yea this was through the australian immigration site. This leads you to an online form to fill. Just attach evidence to prove your relationship to your Australian citizen/PR direct family member.



mark.aldava said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my approval to travel just now. I'm currently waiting on a decision on my 309 visa and have a 600 visit visa as well. Applief from Sri Lanka
> ...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

mark.aldava said:


> Thanks. I have applied that yesterday. But my only reason was marriage this coming june and other booked expenses. I don't know if they will consider that.
> What do you think?


From what I have seen recently, they seem to be more considerate than normal.

I assume you have a current valid visa of some sort?

What is your timeline?


----------



## mark.aldava (Mar 21, 2020)

JandE said:


> From what I have seen recently, they seem to be more considerate than normal.
> 
> I assume you have a current valid visa of some sort?
> 
> What is your timeline?


I am actually the sponsor. I have submitted the waiver in behalf of my fiancee. Our PMV subclass 300 granted this month and it is valid until December 2020.


----------



## sia.sayali (Aug 4, 2018)

RG123 said:


> It's just an email from home affairs saying I am exempt from the current travel restrictions and allowed to travel.


How did you apply for the waiver?


----------



## RG123 (Apr 27, 2019)

Theres an online form in the Australian Immi website



sia.sayali said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> > It's just an email from home affairs saying I am exempt from the current travel restrictions and allowed to travel.
> ...


----------



## mark.aldava (Mar 21, 2020)

RG123 said:


> Theres an online form in the Australian Immi website


Hi,

Just to be clear when applying for the waiver as PMV holder, should I choose "*I have a compelling or compassionate request to travel to Australia now"*?


----------



## Karramy (Apr 6, 2019)

Anyone else having issues accessing the form? Every time I click on the link a page comes up staying ‘401 unauthorised’.


----------



## RG123 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hi.

So for me since my husband is PR it was a straightforward option.
Not too sure what you need to go with as a PMV holder.



mark.aldava said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> > Theres an online form in the Australian Immi website
> ...


----------



## mark.aldava (Mar 21, 2020)

RG123 said:


> Hi.
> 
> So for me since my husband is PR it was a straightforward option.
> Not too sure what you need to go with as a PMV holder.


I'm a bit confused. In my case, I am actually the sponsor and also a Australian citizen. which option should I go?


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

Any idea how long this ban will last?


----------



## kodra (Mar 20, 2020)

mark.aldava said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


We are in the same situation (I'm a PMV holder, my sponsor is an Australian citizen) and have picked the second one option ... dunno if it will work out


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Noorsandhu said:


> Any idea how long this ban will last?


It shall be a long time - end of May is optimistic by Qantas at this time.

6 months is a common trend at this time, but many are talking 2021.

My best guess is between 6 months and end of year, depending on the local shut downs.


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

ampk said:


> Noorsandhu said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea how long this ban will last?
> ...


Omg this is depressing. If it will be 6 months i dont know how will i manage this&#128546;&#128553;


----------



## mark.aldava (Mar 21, 2020)

kodra said:


> We are in the same situation (I'm a PMV holder, my sponsor is an Australian citizen) and have picked the second one option ... dunno if it will work out


Please let us know if yours work out.
Thanks


----------



## nourbilel (Apr 26, 2019)

We have applied for the waiver too as my fiancé is a PMV holder (granted only January), but wasn’t able to come before borders closed. 

We applied Saturday, but are still awaiting a response. 

Even if we get a yes, it’s not much use at this time as the borders for his country are closed and they are in lock down. 

I wonder what will happen if we cannot comply with the visa requirements because of travels bans etc.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

nourbilel said:


> I wonder what will happen if we cannot comply with the visa requirements because of travels bans etc.


You would apply for an extension nearer the time.


----------



## nourbilel (Apr 26, 2019)

JandE said:


> nourbilel said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what will happen if we cannot comply with the visa requirements because of travels bans etc.
> ...


Ok thank you. I hope they will allow it.

And if we, for whatever reason, get a no on the waiver, we could still go the extension route?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

nourbilel said:


> We have applied for the waiver too as my fiancé is a PMV holder (granted only January), but wasn't able to come before borders closed.
> 
> We applied Saturday, but are still awaiting a response.
> 
> ...


I don't know if there is information yet for this type of scenario. However if someone was unable to comply with the requirements of a PMV (enter Australia and then marry and apply for an 820 visa within 9 months of the grant), I don't think you can "extend" the 9-month visa period as this would be set by the legislation. However I assume/hope that the government comes up with an approach such as granting a new 300 visa. Hopefully they would also do this at no cost or very little cost to the visa holder.


----------



## nourbilel (Apr 26, 2019)

Maggie-May24 said:


> nourbilel said:
> 
> 
> > We have applied for the waiver too as my fiancé is a PMV holder (granted only January), but wasn't able to come before borders closed.
> ...


I think the extension could be done by way of changing the "enter by date", but I'm not sure. No one knows much it seems. I hope they do something as well. The cost and the possible additional waiting time for the application (in addition to the time waited already, plus this uncertain time) will make an already difficult situation almost impossible. I'm trying not to lose hope about it, but it's certainly sad.


----------



## kodra (Mar 20, 2020)

Hello everyone 
Last week I managed to get Australia’s travel exemption for my visa 300 🙂 I got an email letter saying I am exempt from travel ban. They suggest to print it out and take with you to the airport. 
However, within 2 days after I received it, my country has shut its borders down and I cannot leave 😞 we are soo pissed off....but the good thing is, it IS possible to get a waiver for PMV holders, many thanks to this forum for the information


----------



## Camsum (Mar 29, 2020)

kodra said:


> Hello everyone
> Last week I managed to get Australia's travel exemption for my visa 300 &#128578; I got an email letter saying I am exempt from travel ban. They suggest to print it out and take with you to the airport.
> However, within 2 days after I received it, my country has shut its borders down and I cannot leave &#128542; we are soo pissed off....but the good thing is, it IS possible to get a waiver for PMV holders, many thanks to this forum for the information


That is amazing news about getting the exemption! I'm really sorry about all the borders being shut though. Fingers crossed they open back up in time. Can I ask where you are right now?
Also, when you applied for the exemption you just did it through the Home Affairs website? How long did it take to hear back from them?


----------



## kodra (Mar 20, 2020)

Camsum said:


> kodra said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone
> ...


Thank you! My partner submitted on my behalf that special enquire form on the Home Affairs website; we chose an option "I have compassionate request for urgent travel". Submitted on 21 of March, received on 24 of March. I'm from Russia &#128578;


----------



## Camsum (Mar 29, 2020)

kodra said:


> Camsum said:
> 
> 
> > kodra said:
> ...


Oh wow that was really quick! I submitted the form on behalf of my fiance 3 or 4 days ago so I'm really hoping we hear something soon! I'm also worried about border closures though, if we do get the exemption the next challenge will be getting there.


----------



## Camsum (Mar 29, 2020)

We didn't get a travel exemption for PMV 😔 They suggested submitting another enquiry under 'immediate family member' but we've lived apart for so long and don't have any combined finances, etc. so I think that will be a long shot. We'll try anyway.


----------



## kodra (Mar 20, 2020)

Camsum said:


> We didn't get a travel exemption for PMV &#128532; They suggested submitting another enquiry under 'immediate family member' but we've lived apart for so long and don't have any combined finances, etc. so I think that will be a long shot. We'll try anyway.


I am so sorry to read this. But you definitely should try until you get it.
However, I'm surprised they notify about them not issuing an exemption. On that enquire form I remember reading something about if they aren't gonna grant a waiver - they will just say nothing. The fact they corresponding at all I would view as a good thing.


----------



## digitalninja (Apr 3, 2020)

*PR holder*

Does that mean people who are holding PR as well?


----------



## Ankit303dreamz (Apr 7, 2020)

*Exemption*



RG123 said:


> Got my approval to travel just now. I'm currently waiting on a decision on my 309 visa and have a 600 visit visa as well. Applief from Sri Lanka


Hi Buddy, mine is similar case, but they refused me and did not gave exemption. Can you please tell me in detail what reason you gave in the form for exemption for immediate family members, if you can tell me, it will be of great help.
My Case: My Wife if PR holder, living in Melbourne. I hold Sub 600. Not filed any dependent visa as of now.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Ankit303dreamz said:


> My Case: My Wife if PR holder, living in Melbourne. I hold Sub 600. Not filed any dependent visa as of now.


Having applied for a partner visa appears to be the main way to get the exemption.


----------



## sia.sayali (Aug 4, 2018)

Ankit303dreamz said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my approval to travel just now. I'm currently waiting on a decision on my 309 visa and have a 600 visit visa as well. Applief from Sri Lanka
> ...


You can apply for the exemption here: 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/covid19-enquiry-form

We did the same for my husband who has a 600 visa. You will need to upload proof of your relationship to and Australian Citizen/PR.
In our case we uploaded our marriage certificate. 
Surprisingly we got the exemption within 30mins!


----------



## Ankit303dreamz (Apr 7, 2020)

*What Reason*



sia.sayali said:


> You can apply for the exemption here:
> 
> We did the same for my husband who has a 600 visa. You will need to upload proof of your relationship to and Australian Citizen/PR.
> In our case we uploaded our marriage certificate.
> Surprisingly we got the exemption within 30mins!


Wow Congrats!! But what reason you have given in the section "Please explain why you need to travel to Australia now*"
I just want to know if you have given any compelling or strong reason that your spouse is alone or something like that..??


----------



## Ankit303dreamz (Apr 7, 2020)

*What Reason*

We did the same for my husband who has a 600 visa. You will need to upload proof of your relationship to and Australian Citizen/PR.
In our case we uploaded our marriage certificate. 
Surprisingly we got the exemption within 30mins![/quote]
Hi buddy, can you please tell me what reason you gave "why you want to visit australia"
I mean did you gave some solid and strong reason or what exactly you mentioned. Please tell as it will help me


----------



## kodra (Mar 20, 2020)

Does the travel ban exemption expire ? I could not use it on the intended travel day I put in my enquire;
by the time i got to the airport Russia has closed its sky and I was not able to fly out... 👌🏻
On the document there is no expire day though


----------



## zena9 (Nov 15, 2019)

Apparently they aren’t accepting any pv 300 even if you try to send an exempt


----------



## Camsum (Mar 29, 2020)

Our initial travel exemption request was denied. But amazingly I tried again (second time I made a plea from my own perspective rather than my fiance) and was approved! I would suggest to keep trying. The squeaky wheel gets the oil sometimes


----------



## sia.sayali (Aug 4, 2018)

Ankit303dreamz said:


> We did the same for my husband who has a 600 visa. You will need to upload proof of your relationship to and Australian Citizen/PR.
> In our case we uploaded our marriage certificate.
> Surprisingly we got the exemption within 30mins!


Hi buddy, can you please tell me wha7t reason you gave "why you want to visit australia"
I mean did you gave some solid and strong reason or what exactly you mentioned. Please tell as it will help me[/QUOTE]

You do have to give a strong reason why you need to travel. We had already planned to travel for family reasons. We just explained that it was important we get back home as both my parents are at high-risk for COVID19 and need our support.

As far as I have seen, there is no expiry date for the exemption and it doesn't necessarily state that you must travel on your intended date. Given a lot of countries/airlines have reduced their flight schedules, it's reasonable to expect that your intended travel date may change and I think DOHA would be understanding of that.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

zena9 said:


> Apparently they aren't accepting any pv 300 even if you try to send an exempt


I saw a PMV300 applicant on here just a couple of days ago that was accepted for the exception.

The decision might be based on how long the relationship has been.
ie: _A couple that have only 'seen' each other for 2 weeks might not be granted, while a couple who have lived together for 6 months might get the exception._


----------



## RG123 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hi ..
So I just attached proof of my relationship with my husband and said I just want to spend time with him. I actually received my 309 and 100 Visa 1 day after I received approval on travel exemptions and I just got back to Melbourne a few days back and in quarrantine



Ankit303dreamz said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my approval to travel just now. I'm currently waiting on a decision on my 309 visa and have a 600 visit visa as well. Applief from Sri Lanka
> ...


----------



## kodra (Mar 20, 2020)

JandE said:


> zena9 said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently they aren't accepting any pv 300 even if you try to send an exempt
> ...


Your guess seems to be right ... I have been dating with my fiancé for 3 years, total time we have spent physically together is approximately one year; maybe that's why I was able to get the exemption.
I find it amazing that PMV holders aren't allowed to enter Australia just because we don't have a marriage certificate! Just because of that we are not considered to be a family member of Australian ... that's insane


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

kodra said:


> Yn.
> I find it amazing that PMV holders aren't allowed to enter Australia just because we don't have a marriage certificate! Just because of that we are not considered to be a family member of Australian ... that's insane


As has been said before it has a lot to do with the length and permanency of the relationship.
Don't forget the intent of the visa originally was to allow someone to come to Australia and stay for up to 9 months, during that time they could make the decision if they wished to marry their fiancee and stay, and if it didn't work out they returned home, and I know of quite a few who did.
The visa , and the requirements have changed over the years, with people now having to provide relationship proofs similar to that of a partner visa, but I can assure you that over 30 years ago when I sponsored my now wife, the only mandatory requirement was that we had actually had met in person, and once the visa was granted we had to provide a marriage certificate within 9 months of the visa grant for her to stay. ( which we did, and in those days she became a permanent resident immediately)
So a PMV is quite different from a 820 visa, the sponsored party only becomes a family member once the marriage, if indeed there is one, takes place.


----------



## Jaigoray422 (Apr 15, 2020)

nourbilel said:


> I think the extension could be done by way of changing the "enter by date", but I'm not sure. No one knows much it seems. I hope they do something as well. The cost and the possible additional waiting time for the application (in addition to the time waited already, plus this uncertain time) will make an already difficult situation almost impossible. I'm trying not to lose hope about it, but it's certainly sad.


We are in similar position. My wife's initial entry date is in August and we are not sure if there will be any flight coming to Australia from Canada.


----------



## nellonist (Nov 18, 2019)

aussiesteve said:


> As has been said before it has a lot to do with the length and permanency of the relationship.
> Don't forget the intent of the visa originally was to allow someone to come to Australia and stay for up to 9 months, during that time they could make the decision if they wished to marry their fiancee and stay, and if it didn't work out they returned home, and I know of quite a few who did.
> The visa , and the requirements have changed over the years, with people now having to provide relationship proofs similar to that of a partner visa, but I can assure you that over 30 years ago when I sponsored my now wife, the only mandatory requirement was that we had actually had met in person, and once the visa was granted we had to provide a marriage certificate within 9 months of the visa grant for her to stay. ( which we did, and in those days she became a permanent resident immediately)
> So a PMV is quite different from a 820 visa, the sponsored party only becomes a family member once the marriage, if indeed there is one, takes place.


I am sorry Steve, but some things might have been changed since 30 years ago because, except for a niche of very wealthy people, I do not think anybody would spend something like 10k$ (between Visa fee, medical check ups, doc translations, police reports, etc) just to "check" if they really want to marry their partner during the 9 months Visa duration.


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

nellonist said:


> aussiesteve said:
> 
> 
> > As has been said before it has a lot to do with the length and permanency of the relationship.
> ...


Thats true. I agree. We are so wanting to marry each other the first chance we get.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

nellonist said:


> I am sorry Steve, but some things might have been changed since 30 years ago because, except for a niche of very wealthy people, I do not think anybody would spend something like 10k$ (between Visa fee, medical check ups, doc translations, police reports, etc) just to "check" if they really want to marry their partner during the 9 months Visa duration.


Nelloinist, if you read what I said you would have noticed that I said the original intent. The visa was instigated in a different age, when " mail order brides" were still common, where the only time a couple had met face to face was on a 2 week holiday, and the 9 months allowed the partner to come to Australia and get to know their prospective partner and what it was like to live in Australia. 
The only thing that has changed formalities wise is the price of the Visa, we were required to meet every other requirement you have listed. ( and in our case they claimed my wife had TB so we had another 6 months delay while she underwent treatment)
Over the years the Department has tweaked the requirements up and down, there is no longer an income test, you have to wait 5 years between sponsorship, you are only allowed to sponsor 2 PMVs etc. 
Despite these changes however, a Prospective Marriage Visa is and remains a 9 month nonimmigrant, temporary visa, if you wish to stay and not return home after 9 months you must marry, and apply for a partner visa, before the PMV expires.
A fiancee is nothing more than a potentiality. The couple is "engaged" to be married, but not yet married, not yet husband and wife, and so they have no legally recognisable status that is any different from people who are not engaged to be married. ( This is assuming the couple are not already in a defacto relationship, as if they were, they would have been better off applying for a partner visa)


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

nellonist said:


> I am sorry Steve, but some things might have been changed since 30 years ago because, except for a niche of very wealthy people, I do not think anybody would spend something like 10k$ (between Visa fee, medical check ups, doc translations, police reports, etc) just to "check" if they really want to marry their partner during the 9 months Visa duration.


I was talking to someone in 2016 that had applied for the PMV after only knowing the person for 6 weeks, with just 1 week together in a hotel.

Anyone with a full relationship should go for the 309, or 820.


----------



## abbs101020 (Apr 23, 2020)

Camsum said:


> We didn't get a travel exemption for PMV &#128532; They suggested submitting another enquiry under 'immediate family member' but we've lived apart for so long and don't have any combined finances, etc. so I think that will be a long shot. We'll try anyway.


Hi! My fiancee and I are in similar circumstances to you. Since we are currently long distance, we don't really have any combined finances at this point. I saw that you did get the exemption though! Congratulations! If you don't mind, what evidence did you provide as proof of your relationship? Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## abbs101020 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi! Did you get your exemption? My fiancee and I also have an upcoming wedding and other booked expenses. Thanks!


----------



## abbs101020 (Apr 23, 2020)

mark.aldava said:


> Thanks. I have applied that yesterday. But my only reason was marriage this coming june and other booked expenses. I don't know if they will consider that.
> What do you think?


Hi! Did you get your exemption? My fiancee and I also have an upcoming wedding and other booked expenses. Thanks!


----------



## abbs101020 (Apr 23, 2020)

kodra said:


> I mean on the department's website it's clearly said prospective marriage visa 300 holders are denied for entry and I was convinced there's no way around this.I have visa 300 grant, what more prove of the relationship can be shown? Wedding's day is organised and put in plan


Hi! What proof of your relationship did you end up using? Congrats on your exemption!


----------



## nourbilel (Apr 26, 2019)

That’s interesting to read some people have had approvals on PMV. Congrats to those who have. We were declined the exemption. I didn’t realize you could try again.


----------



## DMS2019 (Apr 24, 2020)

Has anyone seen or heard any opposition to entering on an ETA (601) right now? My eta is still valid and I have already received my exemption to travel. I’ve read about others on a 600 visa - but haven’t seen anything regarding an ETA.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

DMS2019 said:


> Has anyone seen or heard any opposition to entering on an ETA (601) right now? My eta is still valid and I have already received my exemption to travel. I've read about others on a 600 visa - but haven't seen anything regarding an ETA.


I understand it that you can't get an exemption without a valid visa.
Hence, your ETA must be valid for that exemption.

Be good to have that confirmed though.

You could call the airline, if you can't get through to anyone else.

What is your other visa application?


----------



## DMS2019 (Apr 24, 2020)

JandE said:


> DMS2019 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone seen or heard any opposition to entering on an ETA (601) right now? My eta is still valid and I have already received my exemption to travel. I've read about others on a 600 visa - but haven't seen anything regarding an ETA.
> ...


That's what I thought - although aside from inputting my passport details, It didn't ask me for which visa I was traveling on or for any grant numbers in relation to the eta.
I asked because it's the only visa that I see that they're not allowing you to apply for with covid. I understood that to mean any new applications, reckoning my current will still be valid, but wanted to be sure.
My other visa will be **cowers slightly** an 820, though obviously not yet applied for. My husband is Australian.


----------



## comerun (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi all, spent some time reading this thread but couldnt find any clear answer for my question. 

Can someone on bridging visa B waiting for 820 Visa go out and come back to Australia? I have applied and waiting for BVB...

Appreciate any help...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

comerun said:


> Hi all, spent some time reading this thread but couldnt find any clear answer for my question.
> 
> Can someone on bridging visa B waiting for 820 Visa go out and come back to Australia? I have applied and waiting for BVB...
> 
> Appreciate any help...


You would need to apply for an exemption to come back, (_not just the BVB_) and you would stand a good chance of being locked out of Australia until it is all over. Unless you have a valid travel reason.

Temporary visa holders should be aware that if they wish to return to Australia while COVID-19 restrictions are in place, they will generally need a travel exemption.

On return they will face a 14 day quarantine process. Not sure if it would be taxpayer paid for someone who travels voluntarily.

If you are an Australian citizen or a permanent resident you cannot leave Australia due to COVID-19 restrictions unless you have an exemption.

To obtain an exemption, you need to fill certain conditions.


----------



## comerun (Mar 28, 2013)

JandE said:


> You would need to apply for an exemption to come back, (_not just the BVB_) and you would stand a good chance of being locked out of Australia until it is all over. Unless you have a valid travel reason.
> 
> Temporary visa holders should be aware that if they wish to return to Australia while COVID-19 restrictions are in place, they will generally need a travel exemption.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. 
So what you are saying is, there will be a high chance I get locked out of Australia and cant come back even if I am granted an exemption and being married to an Australian citizen?! :/


----------



## DMS2019 (Apr 24, 2020)

comerun said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> So what you are saying is, there will be a high chance I get locked out of Australia and cant come back even if I am granted an exemption and being married to an Australian citizen?! :/


No, not if you're married to an Australian Citizen. You'll still need to apply for the exemption to both leave AND re-enter, but so long as you're married and have the exemption, doubtful you'll be "locked out." Leaving the country will probably be harder for you actually. To have the exemption to enter, you'll need to upload your marriage certificate and/or other proof. (I applied for mine with only my marriage certificate and my passport and was approved within an hour). You will however most likely be required to quarantine for 14 days in a hotel as the other person said.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

comerun said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> So what you are saying is, there will be a high chance I get locked out of Australia and cant come back even if I am granted an exemption and being married to an Australian citizen?! :/


Cannot be sure of anything, but there are many who do not get an exemption, to enter to rejoin their partner.

Obviously if you do apply for an exemption, and get granted one, you will be able to come back.

However, to get the exemption, I am guessing that choosing to leave Australia, with the knowledge that it is difficult to come back, may not stand you in good stead with the decision makers.

It does however depend on your reasons for needing to leave Australia, and what your exceptional circumstances are.

Do you come under one of the reasons listed for an exemption to leave and then re-enter?


----------



## comerun (Mar 28, 2013)

DMS2019 said:


> No, not if you're married to an Australian Citizen. You'll still need to apply for the exemption to both leave AND re-enter, but so long as you're married and have the exemption, doubtful you'll be "locked out." Leaving the country will probably be harder for you actually. To have the exemption to enter, you'll need to upload your marriage certificate and/or other proof. (I applied for mine with only my marriage certificate and my passport and was approved within an hour). You will however most likely be required to quarantine for 14 days in a hotel as the other person said.


Thanks for your reply. Where should I apply for exemption for leaving Australia? Isn't that exemption only for the Australian Citizens and Permanent residence? 
Also when did you apply for your exemption to return to Australia? Before you leave or while you were outside of Australia?


----------



## comerun (Mar 28, 2013)

JandE said:


> Cannot be sure of anything, but there are many who do not get an exemption, to enter to rejoin their partner.
> 
> Obviously if you do apply for an exemption, and get granted one, you will be able to come back.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I dont believe my reason to leave and come back to Australia is listed (going to have to renew my French residency permit) but isn't exemption TO LEAVE Australia only for Australian Citizens and PRs?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

comerun said:


> Thank you! I dont believe my reason to leave and come back to Australia is listed (going to have to renew my French residency permit) but isn't exemption TO LEAVE Australia only for Australian Citizens and PRs?


Yes. But in your case, you want to come back again, and you don't want to risk being locked out.

In your shoes, I would want to apply for an exemption, before leaving, so that you *will *be allowed to come back. Rather than take the risk of not getting the exemption when you apply from France.

I have seen a few people complain that it can take months, even when married to an Australian PR or Citizen, with the initial applications being rejected.

Can you renew a French residency permit at the French Embassy during these COVID times?

I heard that the validity of *French residence permits*, were extended by 6 months recently, due to COVID travel restrictions. Have you checked with the French Embassy?


----------



## comerun (Mar 28, 2013)

JandE said:


> Yes. But in your case, you want to come back again, and you don't want to risk being locked out.
> 
> In your shoes, I would want to apply for an exemption, before leaving, so that you *will *be allowed to come back. Rather than take the risk of not getting the exemption when you apply from France.
> 
> ...


Yeah fair enough...
Not sure if possible to renew from here. I am not able to book an appointment through their embassy website (no time available for some reason)...
Yeah the 6 month rule applies to those with expiring residence permit till 15th of May mine will expire towards the end of June! unless you got more updated news on this matter...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

comerun said:


> Yeah fair enough...
> Not sure if possible to renew from here. I am not able to book an appointment through their embassy website (no time available for some reason)...
> Yeah the 6 month rule applies to those with expiring residence permit till 15th of May mine will expire towards the end of June! unless you got more updated news on this matter...


It is definitely complex.

The section for France, on smartraveller says: Only EU and Schengen nationals may enter France. Other nationalities may not enter, but are permitted to transit under certain conditions.
Still current at:08 June 2020

Are you an EU or Schengen national?


----------



## comerun (Mar 28, 2013)

JandE said:


> It is definitely complex.
> 
> The section for France, on smartraveller says: Only EU and Schengen nationals may enter France. Other nationalities may not enter, but are permitted to transit under certain conditions.
> Still current at:08 June 2020
> ...


Ive got Residence Permit not exactly sure where it falls under this or not! :/


----------



## fromamerica (Jun 25, 2020)

raven4998 said:


> It doesn't give a time limit or entry date, it just says I can arrive while my current visa is valid.


@Raven, just saw your thread and yay for making it across to Australia! I was wondering for your visitor 600, did you include any of the info you put in the travel exemption form?


----------



## vassantrayvinita (Nov 28, 2019)

hello, for people who got their exemption granted, from where do u get the email, I mean from ur offshore processing centre, or from any onshore processing centre?


----------



## DMS2019 (Apr 24, 2020)

vassantrayvinita said:


> hello, for people who got their exemption granted, from where do u get the email, I mean from ur offshore processing centre, or from any onshore processing centre?


Onshore/offshore doesn't matter in this regard to the processing centre. This is entirely separate from your visa. You apply for the exemption with Immi Home Affairs and the email comes from immi home affairs (Australian Immigration). The email I received says it came from "DoNotReplyGlobal" which was Australia immigration


----------



## comerun (Mar 28, 2013)

DMS2019 said:


> Onshore/offshore doesn't matter in this regard to the processing centre. This is entirely separate from your visa. You apply for the exemption with Immi Home Affairs and the email comes from immi home affairs (Australian Immigration). The email I received says it came from "DoNotReplyGlobal" which was Australia immigration


May I ask how long did it take till you received your the email?


----------



## DMS2019 (Apr 24, 2020)

comerun said:


> May I ask how long did it take till you received your the email?


An hour. I applied as a spouse, not de facto.


----------



## vassantrayvinita (Nov 28, 2019)

DMS2019 said:


> comerun said:
> 
> 
> > May I ask how long did it take till you received your the email?
> ...


Was it on a working day and working time?


----------



## comerun (Mar 28, 2013)

Posting this in case it would be useful for people in my situation


I am an Australian Citizen.
My wife had to travel to France for a couple of weeks.
She was on Bridging Visa B (applied and granted 2 weeks before her trip) waiting for her Partner visa 820.
Applied for an exemption for coming back to Australia, a week before leaving Australia: Got rejected saying you must be outside of Australia to be able to apply for an exemption.
She left around 2 weeks ago.
Applied for another exemption last week. This time approved after almost 7 days.

All the best...


----------



## leezz (Jul 2, 2020)

Thanks everyone for posting their experiences here.


----------



## DMS2019 (Apr 24, 2020)

vassantrayvinita said:


> DMS2019 said:
> 
> 
> > comerun said:
> ...


Apologies - just seeing this. If you'd like specifics - It was 10:26pm on a Sunday night when I applied in the States, and I received my response at 11:47pm the same night (so an hour and 20 mins) That means it was 12:26pm on a Monday when received AEST. It was not a holiday. Not sure if it has any bearing or not.


----------



## mellab (Sep 2, 2020)

DMS2019 said:


> Apologies - just seeing this. If you'd like specifics - It was 10:26pm on a Sunday night when I applied in the States, and I received my response at 11:47pm the same night (so an hour and 20 mins) That means it was 12:26pm on a Monday when received AEST. It was not a holiday. Not sure if it has any bearing or not.


Hey there! Did your outcome status say 'Closed - Exempt'? I think I just got exemption approval but am in such disbelief and shock that my brain is trying to convince me I'm reading it wrong


----------



## DMS2019 (Apr 24, 2020)

mellab said:


> Hey there! Did your outcome status say 'Closed - Exempt'? I think I just got exemption approval but am in such disbelief and shock that my brain is trying to convince me I'm reading it wrong


I didn't see any sort of status. I applied and then they sent an email with my approval. But this has been a few months now so they could've changed how they handle these exemptions now, as time has passed. The only way I knew I was exempt from the travel ban was the email (See third paragraph in the attached pic)

Either way, if that is the case, kudos to you! I hear only 1/4 of travel exemption applications are getting approved, so consider yourself one of the few. Congrats &#55358;&#56691;


----------



## mellab (Sep 2, 2020)

DMS2019 said:


> I didn't see any sort of status. I applied and then they sent an email with my approval. But this has been a few months now so they could've changed how they handle these exemptions now, as time has passed. The only way I knew I was exempt from the travel ban was the email (See third paragraph in the attached pic)
> 
> Either way, if that is the case, kudos to you! I hear only 1/4 of travel exemption applications are getting approved, so consider yourself one of the few. Congrats ��


Thank you! I feel very lucky! After you were contacted, did they give you any next step details? Since I got approved when they had a portal, all I got was notification that my portal decision changed, but wasn't given any further info about next steps as far as hotel quarantine planning and wasn't given an official document to print to prove exemption at the airport. I can't seem to find anyone to contact either with these questions, did you get anything with those details?


----------

